# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Wie gefllt EUCH das Windsurfing GAME??

## FZeta

Hi Surfers, 

habe gerade den Artikel ber das WindsurfingGAME Projekt gelesen und mir gleich mal das Game im DEMO Modus runtergeladen!
Nicht schlecht - wrde zu gerne mal die Vollversion testen - habe aber keine Kreditkarte?!
Habe ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal einen Artikel zu dem Thema: "WindsurfingGAME" geschrieben - um so mehr freut es mich nun, dass wirklich ein Game fr die ganz ganz kalten Tage auf dem "Markt" erschienen ist!
(http://www.dailydose.de/ddforum/show...highlight=Game)
Danke schon mal den Programmieren - ich hoffe es wird noch etwas verfeinert und man kannn noch mehrt tricks machen! Sonst bin ich wirklich begeistert! Jeeep!

Auf bald und bin auf Eure Eintrge gespannt, 
Hang loose, 
Fedor

www.fedorzimmermann.de
(neue Windskate Videos!!!)

----------


## Der Leuse

die steuerung find ich ein wenig schlacht erklrt

----------


## Matz

ich find die datie zu gro, das dauert ewig mit meinem schei ISDN

----------


## erbacher

Kann mir mal jemand die steuerung erklren ?

----------


## FZeta

Eigentlich ganz einfach:
mit "A" und "D" fhrt man rechts bzw. links. Vom Wind weg (abfallend) mit "Space" kommt man in die Halse. Andersrum zur Wende.
Mit "W" und "Space" kann man Sprnge machen - ich glaube sogar einen Tabeltop. In der Vollversion gibt es dann auch noch einige neue Sprnge (FreestyleMoves).
(Das ganze steht auch nochmal in der "Installationsanleitung drin!)

Hang loose, 

Fedor


___________________________
www.fedorzimmermann.de
(neue Windskate Videos!!!)

----------


## FZeta

Hi, 

Hat jemand von Euch die VOLLVERSION? Wrde mich interessieren wie die Tricks dort umgesetzt sind?! 

Gre und Hang loose, 
FZeta

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi, 

hab die Vollversion. Das neue Update (Release 1.11) ist echt cool. Nochmals verbesserte Grafik von Wasser 
und Himmel. Am Anfang kann man verschiedene Surf-Locations auf einer Weltkarte auswhlen. Auch die 
Moves sehen - soweit ich das als  Surf-Anfnger beurteilen kann - realistisch aus und sind vergleichsweise 
einfach zu steuern. 

Hang loose und viel Spass
Jason.

----------


## StormRocka

Hai, wrde gerne mal wissen wo ich das spiel herbekomme und am besten um sonst bin noch in der schule und hab nicht so viel geld  :Frown:  ...naja wrde mich freuen eine antwort drauf zu bekommen  !

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi stormRocka,

das Spiel findest du unter: www.windsurfing-the-game.com

Kannst dir nur die Demo runterladen. Fr die Freischaltung der Vollversion musste dich registrieren und mit Paypal zahlen.

----------


## Unregistriert

> Hai, wrde gerne mal wissen wo ich das spiel herbekomme und am besten um sonst bin noch in der schule und hab nicht so viel geld  ...naja wrde mich freuen eine antwort drauf zu bekommen  !




das spiel kostet grad mal 12 euro. also wenn dus unbedingt willst kaufs dir und untersttz den programmierer, damit es in zukunft noch weitere udates gibt  :Big Smile:

----------


## er hier

quak stell mal dein key bereit damit wirs cracken knnen danke

----------


## coke83m

> das spiel kostet grad mal 12 euro. also wenn dus unbedingt willst kaufs dir und untersttz den programmierer, damit es in zukunft noch weitere udates gibt




wie kann man das spiel kaufen?? wo gibts das? nur auf der homepage?

----------


## Surf-Republican

Hey...hier gibt's ja nur super kritik vun dem game...knnt mir mal jemand sagen wo oder ob berhaupt man das game auch fr macintosh bekommt?
mir wird nmlich fters langweilig auf'm cpu von daher...wr super!

mfg Surf-Republican

----------


## HornetF2freak

mal ne frage kann man das game auch im ladewn kaufen?
benic 
medi-markt usw.
schrewib mal per @mail bitte 
malte.eilers@gmx.net 
danke
mfg 
malte

----------


## Soulsurfer1990

Hallo Malte,
Nein das Spiel kann man nur online  Hier auf der Seite des Herstellers kaufen... aber dort gibt es eine Demo Version die du spielen kannst, in der du nur einen Code brauchst um das Spiel freizuschalten...(aber den Verrate ich nicht, weil ich finde, dass man erfinder von so etwas untersttzen sollte)


mfg Soulsurfer1990

----------

